
New algorithm determines ideal caffeine dosage and timing for alertness - edward
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/06/180604093116.htm
======
dmcdm
Being funded by the military, I imagine this study is predominately towards
the goal of keeping soldiers / pilots awake on long-running operations and/or
mitigating combat fatigue through the use of caffeine pills or combined
stimulants. Not that it makes it any less interesting, but from the average
caffeine consumer's perspective, this encounters a practical barrier in
precisely dosing caffeine through coffee or tea.

